# Baby Shrimp!!!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I found some baby shrimp in my tank today. Fortunately I got a picture of one of them. It took me forever to get the camera to kind of focus on it. It is still a blurry picture, but these shrimp are tiny. About the size of the periods on this page. Maybe just slightly bigger.

Here is the picture. See if you can find it. The baby shrimp is completely in the picture. It is in the plant, but the plant does not cover any part of it.

Click the picture to enlarge

Here it is circled for those who cant find it:

Click the picture to enlarge

I found at least a few of these. It takes a while to spot one because of how tiny they are and how many plants I have.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

well theres bound to be lots more keep looking


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh there are more, this is the only one I took a picture of. They are very difficult to spot because of their size.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

aww, wittle baby shrimp. Just for comparison, are they smaller than your day old guppies


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats!! planning selling any at any time soon


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> aww, wittle baby shrimp. Just for comparison, are they smaller than your day old guppies


No idea, I don't breed guppies. They are pretty small though. I couldn't find them at all this morning, but shrimp do like to hide sometimes. And there is nothing to eat them in there.




StripesAndFins said:


> Congrats!! planning selling any at any time soon


They will be for sale when I have enough of them. I already have a few locals who are going to buy some though. I will post when I have some available.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats! At first I thought he was one of the bigger ones in the tank, till you circled him. Who knows how many there are in your tank?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

The orange and white color should help you find them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Dragonbeards said:


> Congrats! At first I thought he was one of the bigger ones in the tank, till you circled him. Who knows how many there are in your tank?


I know. They are so tiny they are hard to see.



Plecostomus said:


> The orange and white color should help you find them.


Actually they are so tiny that even the extreme color difference doesn't help much. I can much easier pick out a seed shrimp, little bugs which are green but slightly bigger, than the baby crystal red shrimp.

I've only been able to find 3 at a time, but that doesn't mean much. I haven't worn my glasses in a few days. Right now I can find one that is in the plant and one on the glass.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i found another one!!!!! in the plant on the right!! its like speck of white with some orange


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are talking about the one on the far right that is slightly bigger than the circled one, then that is a baby snail. I have a bunch of those in this tank too. Not surprising with all the plants. I just with the snails and the seed shrimp would actually eat the algae like they are supposed to do. :lol:


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

awww... o well, i bet there are a ton other than the one in the pic


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

lol when you circled the shrimp, I thought the ones in the leaves were babies and the one you circled was a snail


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

congratz man, you can make some good money if you plan on selling them


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

btw,what is the temp of your water?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I leave it without a heater so it goes from 62 to 70 depending on the day. Usually around 65.


----------



## andrew13511 (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats! They are so small.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

will they die if they are in warmer water? i live in malaysia,so the weather here is about 29Celcius..im not sure about my water temparature though...i think its about 26 or 27...not sure,but i really want to keep RCS..they are awesome


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think that 26C (78.8F) to 27C (80.6F) will be OK for the Red Cherry Shrimp (which are not the same shrimp as I have pictured. Mine are Crystal Red Shrimp). It may be a bit warm to breed them, but I think they will survive in there. It would be too warm for the Crystal Red shrimp though.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

nono i mean crystal red shrimp(sorry,wrong spelling) i just bought 5 of them yesterday,and the temperature is about 73-76 i think...would that be ok?
(check out my thread 'my 3 gallon shrimp tank')


----------

